#ubuntu-cl 2013-05-27
<freeayu> hola
<freeayu> nadie?
#ubuntu-cl 2013-05-29
<c3959> hola buen dia!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-05-31
<ploxs> Hola!!! Nesecito una ayudita estoy intendo lanzar Doom 1 y 2 pero me genera error :S. Busque y lei que tocaba instalar una cantidad de cosas y no quiero. Sera que alguno consoce una solucion mas sencilla?  El error es " error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<borodino> lguien?
#ubuntu-cl 2013-06-01
<gthox> hola
<gthox> como estan
<gthox> ?
<jotaxpe> wenas
<jotaxpe> esto esta ke arde
#ubuntu-cl 2015-05-28
<lalo_> L
